# Rat makes odd noises when eating



## Lilsprout (Jul 30, 2017)

I got my rats a week or so ago and iv noticed Tyrion making some very strange noises after he had his dinner. It was almost like a chicken or an owl. Little warbling sounds, and like a chicken clucking or an owl making little hooting noises. I was a bit concerned but it stopped after a few minutes. Then I noticed him making the noise while he was eating his dinner the other day. 
He doesn't make it any other time, and other than that doesn't make any noises when breathing, aside from a few sneezes occasionally. 
Can anyone give me any insight into what this means? Is it normal? 
Thanks


----------



## ARatNamedCleo (May 12, 2017)

Not sure if it's the same or not, but one of my girls makes a lot of noise when she eats something that she's really enjoying. Clicking and lot of guttural bliss sounds. lol


----------



## Lilsprout (Jul 30, 2017)

This is it. This was right after he ate


----------



## Lilsprout (Jul 30, 2017)

Oh...I thought I had attached a video. Maybe I can do that. 
It did seem like a deliberate sound but I'll monitor it and see when and how often it happens. Thanks for your reply


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

If you want to post a video, you'll need to first post it on another site (like Youtube) and then post a link to it on here.


----------



## Lilsprout (Jul 30, 2017)

Ah I see. Thank you! 
He's made the noise again since, but it was when I think he got excited about coming out, but then I lured him into my bonding pouch with a treat and once he was in he seemed scared and started making the noise again. So I put him back. Should I have done? Or should I have carried on to get him over the fear? Iv been making him retrieve treats from the bottom of it, then sitting him in it close to my body for like 20 seconds, then putting him back in his cage and giving him a treat.


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Rats don't grunt/warblein fear. The only fear noise they make that's audible to use is a high pitched squeak. Other noises are respiratory based, and my girls only make them in two situations: either when they have allergies, or when they're having a myco flare up/have a URI. I don't treat the the allergies, as in my experience they come and go when my own allergies come and go. 

The reason you hear the noise when the rat is excited or scared is because when they are anything but calm, their respiratory rate increases. So if they do have allergies/the area is dusty/they have any respiratory issues, this faster breathing exacerbates the airways. It's like if you have asthma and you start to heavily excersize. The increased respiratory rate and already inflamed bronchi lead to a more narrow airway, creating a noise (wheeze or in this case, warbling) while you breath. (This might be a bad comparison, I'm not really sure how to parallel rats issues to humans)

However, if you don't know the rats behaviors well get, you'll want to keep a close eye on him. URI's and myco flare ups hit FAST, and a rat can go from totally normal to deathly ill in hours. If he shows any lethargy or seems less interested in food, I'd get him on a round of antibiotics. With rats, it can be better to be safe than sorry when it comes to respiratory issues. If you do get him on AB's, be sure to treat for 14+ days. 

If you aren't going to treat with AB's right now, just keep monitoring his behavior. You may want to record the noise and keep it on your phone, as many inexperienced rat vets will think the clear lungs = a healthy rat. In reality, you can't easily detect URI's in rats through listing to their lungs, both due to their small size and the fact that URI's don't affect the lungs, which are part of the lower respiratory system.

Hopefully it's just some dust or allergies, and nothing will come of it. As long as he's acting the same, I'd keep bonding with him as normal.


----------



## Lilsprout (Jul 30, 2017)

That's very interesting....and worrying!! 
He seems to make it when his emotions change. He doesn't do it normally, but when he's particularly excited about coming out the cage, like this morning (I was having to literally push him back in because I had work haha) and when he gets his dinner. He carried on doing it for a minute and then when hodor started playing with him he sneezed and then stopped the noise abruptly. 
He is so active and desperate for food and attention. Do you think I should make an appointment just to be on the safe side? That makes total sense what you say about the breathing etc when excited. 
Thank you for your reply. As you can tell, I'm completely new to rats!


----------



## Lilsprout (Jul 30, 2017)

I've made him a vet appointment for Saturday. Thank you!


----------



## Lilsprout (Jul 30, 2017)

Just an update. The vet says he seems healthy and to give him another week and see how he does, watch out for nasal discharge etc and if we are concerned then we can start antibiotics. Yay.


----------

